# DWAN account setup



## PteAJL (10 Nov 2013)

Got an email from my unit OR saying my DWAN account was ready. They said contact the service desk.

However they didnt give a number or extension. My unit is based out of Denison Armoury in Toronto. can anyone help here?


----------



## JorgSlice (10 Nov 2013)

Your unit should have the contact number for the ASU Toronto Help Desk if this one doesn't work:

613-687-5511 Ext 7447


----------



## dapaterson (10 Nov 2013)

Of course, the help desk (quite a misnomer, that) is not available evenings or weekends,  making them all but useless to many class A reservists.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

PteAJL said:
			
		

> Got an email from my unit OR saying my DWAN account was ready. They said contact the service desk.
> 
> However they didnt give a number or extension. My unit is based out of Denison Armoury in Toronto. can anyone help here?



You have to logon from a DWAN computer to set up your account.

The number for the HELP DESK is on a sticker on the DWAN computer.

You will need a telephone.


How easy is that?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You have to logon from a DWAN computer to set up your account.
> 
> The number for the HELP DESK is on a sticker on the DWAN computer.
> 
> ...



Not ever where does it like that George......


----------



## George Wallace (11 Nov 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not ever where does it like that George......



2 ASG....or whatever they call themselves now, does it that way.  The question was asked about an account under their administration (2 ASG) in Downsview.  Such a simple thing as sticking a sticker on the computer with the TOLL FREE phone number to the HELP DESK should be a no brainer for the IT folks to follow......But that would be asking for some form of common sense too; wouldn't it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Of course, the help desk (quite a misnomer, that) is not available evenings or weekends,  making them all but useless to many class A reservists.



I have called during the day and explained I was Cl A and would not be at my computer until an evening later in the week. They gave me a password with a limited life and I was able to log on when I paraded.

Now, if you've crashed your computer, screwed up the software or something other than a password reset or initial logon, our Unit IT person, usually the RQ or Ops WO, would be there during the day to get it fixed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 2 ASG....or whatever they call themselves now, does it that way.  The question was asked about an account under their administration (2 ASG) in Downsview.  Such a simple thing as sticking a sticker on the computer with the TOLL FREE phone number to the HELP DESK should be a no brainer for the IT folks to follow......But that would be asking for some form of common sense too; wouldn't it?



 :facepalm: missed that part George...


----------

